

Twitter is going to generate a Billion in sales this year - gamechangr
http://qz.com/287845/twitter-is-actually-going-to-generate-more-than-1-billion-in-sales-this-year/

======
orliesaurus
I regret not having bought some shares now, a bit like when I didnt buy Apple
shares...

